# Three New Registered Does!!!!! SO EXCITED!!!!!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok... it has been KILLING me not to say anything about this until it was finalized (we all know how well I keep secrets :doh: .... but I did GOOD this time.... no one knew but Allison :wink: ).... Well now it is final.... I am getting 3 new registered Does!!!!!!!! :leap: I just placed a deposit on them today!! :leap:

Tina (Laurel Haven) and I have been talking about doing this ever since I got Kazam a few weeks ago. She is wanting to bring Kazam's lines into her herd, and I have been DIEING for a Laurel Haven Doe!!! So we worked it all out!!! :dance: I am getting 3 Does from her, 2 of which we have a Doe pick back out of Kazam agreement on! :dance: I am SO VERY EXCITED!!!! Can you tell?? :ROFL:

Anyways, Tina was kind enough to allow me to use her pics of the girls since I won't be getting them for a few weeks, so all of these pics are courtesy of Laurel Haven! Here are the girls I am getting:









*Laurel Haven Wish Upon A Star*
_AGS Registered Nigerian Dwarf Doe
Born 3/29/2008
Cou Clair w/ Moonspots_

*Sire: Caesar's Villa STS Sharpie *S  * 
SS: _ARMCH Caesar's Villa CBS Stetson ++*S  _ 
SD: _Stonewall's Serena *D AR_
*Dam: Kush-Hara Cheyenne*
DS: _Wooly Dog Down Regent Skipper +*S_
DD: _Kush-Hara Maggie 2*D AR  _

****************************************************************************

















_This Pic taken when she was 4 months pregnant._
*Doublegate PAL Morning Glory*
_AGS/ADGA/NDGA Registered Nigerian Dwarf Doe
Born 4/6/2005
Deep Gold w/ Blue-Eyes_

*Sire: CH/MCH Piddlin Acres Dancer's Libido*S*
SS: _Jobi Toledo +*S 'VG' _ 
SD: _Woodhaven Farms Moon Dancer *D AR1690 'E' _ 
*Dam: Doublegate TT Goldylocks  * 
DS: _Milky Whey Tommy Toes_
DD: _CH/MCH New Horizons Mariah_
Morning Glory is bred to Tranquility Acres Rocky *S. She is due to kid 12/31/2009. Rocky has moonspots, and Morning Glory throwing 100% Blue-Eyes! I am REALLY hoping she gives me a Doeling to retain!

****************************************************************************

















*Rosasharn UMT Melian* 
_AGS/ADGA Registered Nigerian Dwarf Doe
Born 4/25/2005
Dark Buckskin_

*Sire: ARMCH Rosasharn's Under My Thumb+*S E*
SS: _ARMCH  Goodwood Tom Thumb +*S E_
SD: _ARMCH  Goodwood Water Lilly 2*D E_
*Dam: ARMCH  Rosasharn's TL Arwen 8*D E*
DS: _ARMCH  Rosasharn's Tiger L +*S E  _ 
DD: _ARMCH Rosasharn's Elfin 7*D VG  _

****************************************************************************

I am so very happy to be getting these girls!!!!!!! Thank you again Tina!!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Wow they are all gorgeous!! LOVE the first one!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

REALLY nice does -- congrats on the them.

My friend has a buck out of Glory -- Larkspur http://lilluckfarm.webs.com/larkspur.htm

Does Melian have moonspots? because she doestn look to have blue eyes


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Epona :hug: I am SO VERY tickled with all of them!!!!! :leap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, you must have been posting while I was posting :ROFL: 

Thank you very much!!! Larkspur is GORGEOUS!!!! I am REALLY hoping she gives me a doeling to retain ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very rarely do we get to see adults out of the goats we buy so I thought you might be interested 

I am using Lark on at least Jbug so I am real excited = 100% chance of blue eyes


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY nice!!! :thumb: 

I'm not trying to be too picky.......... but I would LOVE some Blue-Eyed AND moonspotted kids out of her ray: :ROFL: I was already THRILLED about getting the other two, but Tina COMPLETELY made my day when she offered me Morning Glory! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

who is your plan to breed her to? Kazam?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

She is already bred to Tina's Buck Tranquility Acres Rocky *S. He has Moonspots!!!! So the kids will be completely unrelated to Kazam!!! :leap: She is due to kid 12/31/2009 :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ah cool -- that makes it all the sweeter


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful Brandi!!!!! Congrats! I love Star!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Kylee!!! Yes, Star has always been one of my favorites too!! I have been DIEING to add a Cou Clair to my herd, and now I have one with MOONSPOTS!!! I am so happy!! :leap: :stars: :leap: :stars: :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

THEY ARE GORGEOUS BRANDI!!!!!! I LOVE THEM!!!!!  :drool:  If you EVER come up my way, feel free to drop Star or Morning Glory off! I love them all though!! NOW I wish I had Nigis! :sigh:

Anyway, positively GORGEOUS goats you're getting! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Tara!!!!!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

And then I get kid pick (of course after Tina and Brandi) so I am totally excited. I might wait till the next kidding with Morning Glory and Kazam or Star and Kazam----- :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep!!!!!!! Allison is at the top of the list after Tina :wink: SO everybody think PINK :girl: :girl:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Rosasharn UMT Melian is my favorite - I love her dam and sire!

VERY VERY nice additions!

Deidre


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW....Gorgeous girls Brandi!!

I really like Melian's colors....such a deep chestnut, beautiful!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

yeah~~!!! can't wait to see pics...how exciting...congrats.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!! :greengrin: 

Yes, Melian is one of my favorites too!!!! :thumbup: You have NO CLUE how much heck I got from Allison because I bought ANOTHER buckskin though..... :doh: :help:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Great additions to your herd!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Ashley :hug: As you can see... I am ECSTATIC about it!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Its always so exciting bringing in new animals and even more so when they're super nice animals!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*CONGRATS*  
they are beautiful.
Suellen


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both!!!!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the new additions! :stars:



HollowbeadRanch said:


> As you can see... I am ECSTATIC about it!!!! :greengrin:


You can be ECSTATIC and then some-will always be wonderful news to hear about super new additions!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Laura!!! :hug: I am working on their pages on my website today, so hopefully I will have them added to my website very soon!! :leap: I will let everyone know once I get them added :wink:


----------

